# NOWEEDS Diverters, better than cutouts IMO, pics and video



## papashimbers (Sep 11, 2009)

So I've wanted cutouts for a while and was about to buy some DMH cutouts, but thankfully after a little research it seems DMH has fallen of the face of the planet, so I looked at my other options. I wanted quality, something that will last and have good customer service and was willing to pay more for that. So I found noweeds diverters (which are popular with the new camaros), and they actually close off the rest the exhaust and open up a 3" dump. It's possible through the dual butterfly valves inside the diverters.









Anyways here are pics of the install and a couple videos. Sorry the videos are crappy, I plan on making better ones. According to Steve (owner of Noweeds, he's awesome BTW and always responded almost instantly to any question I had) I am the 1st GTO to install these. And yeah they are insanely loud, the videos don't do them justice.

The diverters still wrapped, they feel very solid and heavy duty.








On the lift getting installed








My exhaust before the installation








Installed, removed the cats and put the diverters in place. The exhaust guy even said these are the nicest diverter / cutout he has seen.































These are the controls. (EDIT, earlier I posted the wrong way of using them).. Left button closes them, right button is to open and can be set for variable positions of how open the dump is. Even 50% open sounds insane... The middle button can be programmed for the diverter to open to a % of your choice.








I took this video right after the shop finished wiring them and one of the guys is showing me for the first time, please don't make too much of me about the commentary lol.....
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EUNkcQK4nFU
And here is one more in my garage. I plan on taking better videos when I get time. 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pjch-beA42E


----------



## BWinc (Sep 21, 2005)

Nice! You should tell NOWEEDS to sponsor up or contact the current sponsors to sell for him.


----------



## papashimbers (Sep 11, 2009)

BWinc said:


> Nice! You should tell NOWEEDS to sponsor up or contact the current sponsors to sell for him.


Thanks! lol at same exact reply from my same thread on the other forum. Anyways yeah that would be cool, and who knows maybe if Noweeds sees enough interested they might look into some kind of sponsering. Regardless I have no regrets with these, and I had the best customer service you can ask for.


----------



## AlaGreyGoat (Jul 6, 2006)

Looks like the straight through ports are Offset and the input and the dump are
in line. This would be a pain to install into a straight pipe section of an exhaust.

Larry


----------



## papashimbers (Sep 11, 2009)

AlaGreyGoat said:


> Looks like the straight through ports are Offset and the input and the dump are
> in line. This would be a pain to install into a straight pipe section of an exhaust.
> 
> Larry


Larry,

They actually make em in different variations and can put the dump the opposite way. 
















Eric


----------



## AlaGreyGoat (Jul 6, 2006)

That's great. Those would be easy to install.
I'm going to look into getting a set.

Larry


----------



## Ponyboy (Feb 26, 2011)

The local drag strip here doesn't allow cars on the track with electric cut outs like those. Last I knew, NHRA rules state the exhaust has to exit out from underneath the car and away from driver and gas tank. This is class specific obviously. Not saying this is how it is for all tracks, but dumps like those aren't even allowed out there for test and tunes. It's the only reason I didn't get them haha. Anyways, I'm very jealous! They sound great!


----------



## papashimbers (Sep 11, 2009)

Ponyboy said:


> The local drag strip here doesn't allow cars on the track with electric cut outs like those. Last I knew, NHRA rules state the exhaust has to exit out from underneath the car and away from driver and gas tank. This is class specific obviously. Not saying this is how it is for all tracks, but dumps like those aren't even allowed out there for test and tunes. It's the only reason I didn't get them haha. Anyways, I'm very jealous! They sound great!


Damn I never thought about that rule for tracks, that sucks. When I make it back to the mainland in a couple years ill cross my fingers the local tracks will allow it(no track at all here on Oahu), regardless it's fun just for street use/ car shows. Thanks for the compliment : ) .


----------

